# Every Day Carry Lights



## Rossymeister (May 19, 2008)

How many lights do you EDC?

__________________________

I carry 3 lights:

-Novatac 120P
-Surefire E1B
-A2 Aviator




Thanks For the Votes/Replies

-Aaron


----------



## watchcollector1968 (May 19, 2008)

I generally carry two, a Fenix TK10 on my belt and always set on high. A Surefire L1 clipped to my pocket and use it on low.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 19, 2008)

on my body? 2 - Drake + Fenix E01 during work, and Drake + NDI all other times.

if my bag is with me, then add 2 more - a NovaTac 120P + Arc-AAA DS


----------



## e2x2e (May 19, 2008)

Two: NDI and E01 on keychain

Edit: SF E1B has replaced the NDI


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 19, 2008)

I carry my Thor 15mcp, my Coast LED Lenser, and my green laser.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 19, 2008)

I carry 3 on me every day. A white photon II, a red photon II both on my keys these are used seldom but checked to make sure they are working well often, like the small blade on my SAK Midnight Manager which I never use but keep sharp for emergency use.

The third is the one used most often, a Fenix L0PSE which sees most use.


----------



## maxray (May 19, 2008)

Novatac 120p or Fenix P2DQ5. Photon on keychain.

If I have my bag with me...I also have a mini mag 2AA with Nite-eyez LED conversion and a Fenix E01.


----------



## LukeA (May 19, 2008)

Saik/Romisen RC-A3 in the backpack.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (May 19, 2008)

On my person:

Any *one* of the following, depending on size that my clothes will accommodate:

120p
P2D Q5
P2T Q5 (L1T v2.0 head on P2D body with forward clicky installed in P2D switch)
P1D Q5
Ra Twisty

In my EDC bag (Maxpedition Lunada):
P3D Q5
Glo-Toob Lithium amber
Arc AAA CS
Arc AAA DS (on my keys)
Either the Twisty or 120p


----------



## Juggernaut (May 19, 2008)

-Old Mag solitaire
-Mini Mag 2x AAA “just lost:mecry::sigh:, have to get replacement:shakehead” 

-Mini Mag 3x AA LED 

-Cree Task Force

Little money = cheap lights but at least thay work good!
"and spare batteries"


----------



## m13a8 (May 19, 2008)

Fenix L2D-CE
Jet-Beam Jet-I MK IBS
Fenix EO1


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 19, 2008)

This is hard to answer because I switch them up almost every day.

At work I carry 2 lights, my NDI and my Olight T10

When I'm home I carry 3 lights, my NDI, Olight T10 and then I switch up the 3rd one so it may be my Novatac 120, my Ra 100, my Olight Tactical, my JB MKIII or whatever I'm in the mood for on a particular day.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 19, 2008)

With Dungarees
Surefire 9P(broken, soon to be replaced with a WE Raider 9A/R2 from PTS) and a fauxton

With Cowboy Cuts
Surefire G2+R2 drop-in (also soon to be replaced with a WE Raider 9A/R2 from PTS) and a fauxton.

If I go hunting or camping, I also take my 6D mag with a Q5 upgrade.


----------



## Gado (May 19, 2008)

L1D All the time. And on my keychain 1 low and 1 high lighthound "fauxton".


----------



## smopoim86 (May 19, 2008)

3
Jet-Beam Jet-I MK IBS in holster(most of the time)

Keychain, one of the following (KD v3 buckle, eo1, or fauxton)

Cheapo in my pocket(romensen rc-c3 or stainless ultrafire c3)

I'll eventually swap the cheap ch;inese for a RA twisty (I hope)


----------



## LED-holic (May 19, 2008)

m13a8 said:


> Fenix L2D-CE
> Jet-Beam Jet-I MK IBS
> Fenix EO1


Nice, I like. :thumbsup:


I carry 2 most of the time: L1D Q5, Coast LED Lenser 1AA (to be replaced in future by 1AAA lighte)


----------



## Rossymeister (May 19, 2008)

Many thanks for the votes/replies.

-Aaron


----------



## CLHC (May 19, 2008)

McLux.III.PD

3[M]ini.Mag


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 19, 2008)

1 EDC:

*Liteflux LF2x* -- 10440 LiIon -- 0.2%/75% output two-stage twisty. 

I also usually have 2xAAA case with two spare 10440s near me at all times.


----------



## Gunnerboy (May 19, 2008)

E0 (keyring)
A2 modded (pocket)
9P modded (rucksack)


----------



## rotncore (May 19, 2008)

Generally 2: P1D-CE with clicky body, and a Lighthound keychain light.

If I have my work bag with me, I also have a SF L1 Cree, Gerber IU and another keychain light. The P1D stock body is a spare carrier in the bag if my switch fails.


----------



## Gunnerboy (May 19, 2008)

_Duplicate post deleted._


----------



## chaoss (May 19, 2008)

1 EDC and it's the Novatac 120e FTW! Backup rotation will soon include my inbound E1B. :twothumbs


----------



## R-R (May 19, 2008)

I'm kind of a noob here, but I'm getting curious as to why someone would need more than 1 or even 2 flashlights on them...?

Can somebody enlighten me?
Do you guys all work in secret underground labs? :-D

I just got a Fenix L1D/L2D-CE Q5 (OP) and really like it and for me it's a (very good) flashlight that i can use in case i run out of electricity or when on the road, travelling, camping, in hostels and whatnot...
I do have a button led on my key chain that i got for a buck too for a total of 2 (if you insist)!

But i really can't see any use for a 3rd one. So, any good stories?


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 19, 2008)

Keyring: Fenix L0D Q4 Olive; green LED coin light
Car: Streamlight 4AA Luxeon, yellow body
Black bag at work: Fenix P1D CE Olive


----------



## Riddick (May 19, 2008)

SureFire L1 the one and only! Damn I love this light


----------



## Kanai (May 19, 2008)

Normally just two lights. I carry a Novatac 120P or a Fenix P2D CE Q5
and a Fenix LOD or an ARC AAA.


----------



## Lumenz (May 19, 2008)

Three flashlights:

*Liteflux LF2X* clipped on left front pocket @ 2% / 50%
*Arc AAA-P* on keychain (right pocket)
*Photon Freedom* on keychain (right pocket)


----------



## aussiebob (May 20, 2008)

I have 2 Fenix L0D Q4's in red on my key ring,
And a SF E2DL Dual mode in a pocket in my pants.
Thats 3.
:twothumbs


----------



## depusm12 (May 20, 2008)

At work I carry my SF Z2 w Malkoff drop-in, SF E2E w Milkyspit KX2 head, SF A2. When I'm not working I carry SF E2E w Milkyspit KX2 head, SF L2 modded by milkyspit in my Maxpedition Jumbo and my Inova T1 all with spare cells.


----------



## fireboltr (May 20, 2008)

one
Mainly carry the surefire e1l with a spare battery....

Unless im out driving truck, camping, fishing then ill usually have a tiablo ma6 on the belt and the e1l in the pocket


----------



## greenLED (May 20, 2008)

ArcAAA on keychain plus another one in my pocket (rotates among one of Larry's lights, my PD-S, my L1, and a few select others). Add one more in my backpack.


----------



## wanted (May 20, 2008)

Just 1 for me, a Surefire E1B.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 20, 2008)

A reprogramed HDS EDC Basic 60 in a supurb sheath on my belt and an NV green Covert Photon Freedom running on one CR2032 on a short bead chain around my neck.


----------



## srvctec (May 20, 2008)

I EDC 2 lights- NDI (Nightcore Defender Infinity) clipped bezel down to my right front pocket and a Peak Matterhorn 3-snow LEDs-1AA on my keychain. They both get used daily.


----------



## ugrey (May 20, 2008)

Four: Fenix LOD on my keychain
Fenix LOD in my wallet
Fenix P2D in my left front pocket
E2e with Bug Out Gear LED head in my rear pocket beside my wallet
Many other lights (long runtime or very bright) in my breifcase


----------



## Tachikoma (May 20, 2008)

I normally edc 2 lights:
Fenix P1dQ5 in holster
Fenix L0dCE on keychain
On week-ends I also carry a Lummi Wee on necklace.


----------



## pactchncn (May 20, 2008)

I EDC just one light my Novatac 120P. (It can handle everything that needs immediate attention, my other lights are usually close by.)

While at work I carry a gig bag which has a Fenix T1, Lumapower IncenDio and a D - Mini.


----------



## qip (May 20, 2008)

LOD on keychain and sometimes if i bring a bag i put the Fenix L2d w/L1d body combo in there


----------



## Supernam (May 20, 2008)

Just a Fauxton most of the time. Novatac at night.


----------



## Noxonomus (May 20, 2008)

I carry three Fenix L1D CE, Inova XO (TIROS), and a green Inova X5.

The L1D is the most used, if I feel their may be a reason I sometimes set it up as a L2D instead.

At this point I carry the XO and X5 mostly out of habit really.

The XO sees little use but occasionally comes in handy, it has really great tint and is nice if color is important.

The green X5 is mostly jsut a spares carrier although its very noticeable if I want to get some ones attention.

Both of them are tucked into a jacket pocket and I don't really give them much thought most of the time.


----------



## Grateful Ned (May 20, 2008)

P1D on belt in Fenix holster
P3D in briefcase/bag that is always with me
Photon on keychain


----------



## Hodsta (May 20, 2008)

Lummi NS Wee on keychain
Titan in pocket or TiPD-S on belt


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 20, 2008)

Usually I carry three lights:

EDC- Fenix P2D or LOD 

keychain- One RED Photon II and a PURPLE Photon II(lights up the 
security strips in U.S. currency)

At night I will often carry my INOVA T1 as well if I am wearing a coat or jacket.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 20, 2008)

5 flashlight:

Lummi Wee Ti on my keyring
Lummi Raw Ti in my lighter pocket
Surefire E1e in Fenix holster on my belt (when Surefire finally give me my freaking spare parts so it works again)
Fenix P1D-CE (P4) clipped to the inside of my rucksack
Mag 2D ROP :devil: with Eneloops in my rucksack.


----------



## TxShooter (May 20, 2008)

Usually a Streamlight Strion, alternately a SureFire 6P or A2 in a pocket, with a generic coincell LED on my keyring.


----------



## warlord (May 20, 2008)

Right now I carry 3 lights:

In my pants key pocket:
*Ultrafire WF-602D*, HAIII modded w/ 1A 16mode driver and Q5, smooth reflector, spare cell on my keyring.

On my keyring:
*Fenix E01 blue*,HAIII engraved just arrived yesterday.

On my work lanyard/badge:
*DX Nichia GS fauxton* The other fauxton is on my puppy's collar. It make it easier to see him when he's playing at the beach/in the water at sunset and the walk home in the dark.


----------



## jchoo (May 20, 2008)

Typically three:

Surefire E2DL single mode
Inova X1 3rd gen on my badge lanyard
Fauxton on the keys

I'll switch out the E2DL for my Fenix P3D-CE if I'm going to the office or driving a lot (that strike bezel hurts when you sit on it for 12 hours!)

If I've got my go bag with me, add 12 CR123As, a 4th gen (I think... the last one before the Cree) Surefire L1, 2nd gen Inova X1 (and a four pack of lithium AAs) and all the other stuff in there (first aid, survival, and gun related).


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 20, 2008)

2x Photons on my keys (P2 turquoise, P3 white)
1x Main Pocket light (flavor of the month; currently Incendio)
1x Firefly 2 in my mini BOB kit
1x Surefire E2E modded with LF bulb and E2D bezel for better throw (bag strap light)
(sometimes have pen lights like the Stylus in my gear bag, SAK w/light, lighted pen, or other special app light.)

-LT


----------



## Buffalohump (May 20, 2008)

Damn, I voted two but I forgot the one on my keychain, so that makes three:

Lighthound fauxton - keys
Peak Matterhorn 3LED - pocket
Peak Caribbean - Daypack


----------



## 22hornet (May 20, 2008)

Hello,

- I always carry an ARC AAA in my right pants pocket. (led: DS, BS, Blue or turquoise)
- Secondly, if belt carry is possible, a 2AA Fenix (L2P, L2T, L2D). If belt carry is not possible, I carry a 2AAA light like a Streamlight Stylus Pro or a Peak Fujiyama.
- The Maglite Solitaire with MJLED dropin that is hanging on the carkeys.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## gallonoffuel (May 20, 2008)

When I say carry, it means carry on my person. Fenix E01 on my house keys, and a Nuwai QIII with a Q5 swap in my pocket. 

My truck is currently stocked with a Brinkman Maxfire LX with Q5 dropin in the glove box, Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 3W in the bed, and an aspheric 3D mag with KD Q5 dropin behind the seat.


----------



## momonbubu (May 20, 2008)

i carry three, 

Liteflux lf2x on my neck. (always)
Rolling NDI, or JETBEAM 1 MK IBS, or MiniMag with terralux dropin (going to change to Sven Dittmann dropin) and hopefully the new lf5 in the future.
and one nichia lighthound keychain light.

eh, also one solarforce with r2 single step module in my workbag.



Cheers
Giandi


----------



## Ironwood (May 20, 2008)

I rotate two sets of EDC lights:

CR2 Ion in pocket...Nautilus in small shoulder bag
or
Raw Ti in pocket...NovaTac 120P in bag


----------



## Hitthespot (May 20, 2008)

It changes a lot, but lately I have been EDCing a Nitecore DI in my pocket and a Nautilus on my keyring.

Bill


----------



## Zeige (May 20, 2008)

120P Left pocket
LOD Q4 Right pocket
cheapo squeeze light on keychain

Hopefully today Ill have to find room for my Lummi Raw AL


----------



## Swagg (May 20, 2008)

In my pocket: Mini-Mag cut down to hold 14670 with bezel and DarkZero Sandwich and tail clicky

In the car: 2D ROP with Kiu bezel and Bust-a-cap on the end

and various led keychain lights that get rotation, currently it's the Buck Whittaker keychain knife with LED light.


----------



## Daekar (May 20, 2008)

I carry either a Fenix L2D-CE Q5 in a holster or a Lumapower D-mini Q2 with PEU 18650 body tube in my left pocket... plus my E01 on my keychain. :thumbsup: I might go back to my Arc DS if I get too fed up with the purple beam...


----------



## _Shawn_ (May 20, 2008)

Fenix L1D Q5 and a white photon II


----------



## m3m4 (May 20, 2008)

one -daylight: Surefire e1b
two -at night:+ 6p w/p61


----------



## CARNAL1 (May 20, 2008)

On my person I carry:

SF M2 KD R2 Drop-in, front left pocket
Fenix P2D Q5, F.L.P.

SF C2 Malkoff M60 drop-in, front right pocket
Inova X5, F.R.P.

ARC AAA-P (CS) on neck lanyard

In my Computer Bag:

Brinkmann Maxfire LX w/ DX Q5 drop-in
Pelican M6 w/ DX Q5 drop-in
SF G2 (black) w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in
SF D3 Defender w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in, run by 2 17500's
Romisen RC-G2 Q5 w/ Energizer L91 AA

Coat pocket: Romisen RC-G2 Q5

Keychain: Ultra-G w/ L91 AA, I think that about covers it.

You never can have to many lights.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## WadeF (May 20, 2008)

I put 1, since I always have my Fenix P2D in a holster on my belt. If I go out and have my keys, but I have two key chains depending on which vehicle I am using. My one set of keys has a Fenix LOD-CE Q4 and a fauxton, the other set has an old Arc AAA and a Liteflux LF2. So if I'm out I usually have 3 lights on me. If you could the little red LED in the Victorinox Midnight Manager SAK I have on each key chain, 4.  

As I type this my 3 year old is flashing a Cree powered flashlight in my eyes.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 20, 2008)

Wow,thanks for the votes and replies. This thread had a excellent turnout!

-Aaron


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 20, 2008)

Arc AAA on the keys, HDS B60LE pocket clipped.


----------



## wrencher (May 20, 2008)

KL1 ribbed w/ DeFabricata 1/123 and Z58. HDS EDC U60GT soeuled by Milky. ARC AAA-p.


----------



## HeadCSO (May 20, 2008)

My work bag contains a Fenix L1T V2.

On my person a Fenix E01 and one of the following:

Fenix L2T V2 Q2
Fenix L1T V2 Q2
Surefire L4
Fenix TK10


----------



## m16a (May 20, 2008)

Three lights:

*Dexlight X.1
Milky Modded Nuwai Q3
ARC-P on keychain
*


----------



## Mdinana (May 20, 2008)

Normally my Fenix P2D on my body, and on my keychain the Streamlight Nanolight. 

Occasionally I'll toss in a 3rd light when I walk my dog at night (either a GloToob on the collar, or something in my pocket)

FWIW, my car has 2 glotoobs, a 2D Mag with LED bulb, and an Everready 2AA Target light as well.


----------



## DesertFox (May 20, 2008)

I carry three:

SF E1b (E1L before I bought that)
Arc AAA
Proton Rex



When I carry a bag, I will throw in a Fenix P2d-ce.


----------



## CostcoAAcells (May 20, 2008)

2 in pockets: Ultrafire C3 and Gerber Infinity Ultra.
***so I voted 2 EDC lights***


But...
1 in jacket: Ultrafire WF-606A
3 in backpack: Lumapower MRV, Brinkman Maxfire w/ $12 cree P-60, Surefire G2 w/P-61. 

These days it feels wasteful whenever I fire up a CR123 powered light. For day to day use, I like to use whatever is small, bright, and what I can fit an Eneloop AA into. My lithium primary lights are just along for the ride, but almost never get used.


----------



## Snipe315 (May 20, 2008)

I always carry 2 lights.

1 is a Photon Micro-Light II on my keychain.

The second is either a Fenix L1D Q5, P3D Q5, or Surefire E2DL (with Z61 tailcap).

Mostly I EDC the Fenix L1D because it uses AA batteries and I don't worry about using it too often or not having spare batteries around. The Surefire E2DL is my _weekend_ light.

I carry the Fenix or Surefires in a holster on my belt. They sit between my Leatherman Charge Ti and my cellphone (my other EDC items).


----------



## Well-Lit (May 20, 2008)

Generally, I carry two lights. Current rotation of the main light would be a 120P, A2 or a stock HDS/EDC U60GT. All main lights are belt carry. Secondary light is currently an IncenDio clip carry in shirt pocket.

Best Regards:
Bob


----------



## kromeke (May 20, 2008)

One. Novatac 85p. Does all that I need.


----------



## flashfan (May 20, 2008)

On keychain: Underwater Kinetics Mini Pocket and Photon Freedom

In a carryall bag that goes "everywhere" with me: SureFire E2e; SureFire E1e w/ KL1; Underwater Kinetics 2AAA penlight; Streamlight Microstream; Photon Freedoms (2); Photon ReX; and Radio Shack Compact Fluorescent.


----------



## Sable (May 20, 2008)

I tend to carry one light - a McGizmo Lunasol 27 - with me, and that's it. Extra battery or two, of course, though.


----------



## tebore (May 20, 2008)

I carry my HDS EDC and a Fauxton. Everyone should have a fauxton it's small and light so you don't even notice it but bright enough to serve back up in most situations.


----------



## bondr006 (May 20, 2008)

I carry 4 during the day...

1. Milky Modded Surefire E1B w/AW Protected rcr123a
2. NDI w/AW Protected 15400
3. Fenix LOD Q4 w/ AW 10440
4. Fenix LOD CE w/ AW 10440

At night...All the above....Plus...

5. Milky Modded Surefire U2by2 w/AW Protected 18650


----------



## arty (May 20, 2008)

I have an ARC AAA CS on my keyring, and rotate pocket carry for one additional light between:

Peak Matterhorn 3 led Stainless or HA depending upon the pants, or
Peak Pacific ultra power W/CR2 pocket body in brass
or
Peak Pacific UP in HA with CR2 pocket body


----------



## Buckeye (May 20, 2008)

I said 3, which are always on me:
Fenix E0 on keychain
Fenix L1D/P2D (P4) in pocket, I swap heads as my mood changes.
Fenix L2D RB100 in cargo/coat pocket

...and when I walk the dog
Tiablo MA6


----------



## Knifekulture (May 20, 2008)

Lumapower IncenDio
Surefire E2DL


----------



## stonehold (May 20, 2008)

Surefire E1E, Fenix L123T, KD SSC Buckle light.


----------



## hyperloop (May 20, 2008)

Jetbeam MkII on 14500 

Fenix E01 backup


----------



## jabe1 (May 20, 2008)

oops


----------



## jabe1 (May 20, 2008)

2 lights. ultrafire wf-602c in my pocket, surefire 6p with a q5 drop-in, or solarforce l2 r2 on my belt.


----------



## shakeylegs (May 20, 2008)

LOD reb100 is always in my coin pocket and has seen several machine washings without damage.


----------



## DieselTech (May 20, 2008)

My dedicated EDC is an E2D. No matter where I am or why, save places that the 'strike bezel' might result in it being confiscated, I carry it for sentimental reasons. I have, actually, knowingly carried it with dead batteries in it before, just because I don't like to be without it. 

Every once in a while at work, I drop my Streamlight Stinger in my back pocket or toolbag. I also carry my E2L or A2 occasionally, just to have something 'practical'.


----------



## alantch (May 20, 2008)

At work I carry 3 lights : 1. Mag Solitaire with ArcMania SMJLED dropin; 2. E1L body w/E2C adaptor w/M60L drop-in in a C2 head; 3. SF U2. #1 and #2 sits in Maxpedition Anemone pouch and #3 in my backpack. Off work, it's the pouch with the 2 lights in it or SF L1 in the front left pocket.


----------



## kavvika (May 20, 2008)

Only one, the one-and-only, Arc AAA (-P DS).


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 21, 2008)

2 lights:

Surefire + Malkoff M60 Lego

Nitecore DI


----------



## click (May 21, 2008)

Photon Rex always on the keychain
Novatac or Surefire of some sort in pocket


----------



## zven (May 21, 2008)

My normal EDC lights are:

Photon Freedom Micro (white)
SF L1 CREE
SF C2 with Malkoff M60

The C2 almost always has the FM34 filter on it, and is used slightly more than half the time with the beam diffused, half the time not. The L1 sometimes has the F04 diffuser on it, sometimes not; that one depends on what I expect to be doing during the day/where I expect to be.

Of the three lights, the Photon sees almost no use, and the L1 and C2 see about equal use. The C2 is on my strong side (right), which I find easier to draw a light, but of course there are many times when the dimmer L1 is needed.


----------



## Jerb (May 21, 2008)

I always have a surefire L1 with FM04 diffuser in my pocket, sometimes if I'm not wearing cargo pants I'll switch it up for a TW4 w/ AW cell

The 2nd light I carry is a dereelight DBS w/ OP reflector in my bag for those situations where I need a spot

I'm thinking about adding an E01 to my keychain soon though...


----------



## Raindog- (May 21, 2008)

NDI & LF2X :thumbsup:


----------



## Zenster (May 21, 2008)

A Battery Junction "freebee" keychain light all the time (bright little sucker!).

At work: E1B, and it's used often during the day for looking into machinery.

At night: 120P mostly, but also in the rotation are... NDI, E1L/Dual, and Surefire L1.

So basically, just two at any one time of day or night.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

Over the last several months, my EDC has been changing frequently. For the last month or so, I've been EDC'ing the following.

- Fenix LOD-Q4 on the keychain.
- Fenix LOD-Q4 in the left-front pants pocket.
- Fenix E01 in the right-front pants pocket.
- LiteFlux LF2X in the right-front pants pocket.

When required, I've been going straight to the LF2X when lighting is required. I go for that 1st for a couple reasons.

-- It very easily accessible due to it being clipped to the inside of my pocket.
-- The settings I've selected for P1 and P2 give me the right light I need for most situations.

I'm probably going to take all the Fenix LOD's out of the rotation and go back to EDC'ing my Proton Pro. I miss having a 1 x AA light with me and the Pro always "fit" me well clipped to my pocket. I also like the fact that I can press a button and get whatever amount of light I need, without turning, twisting, double-twisting, etc.


----------



## Taboot (May 21, 2008)

i usually have a P3D and or an A2 and or an E2E plus my M6 in the truck. Usually just 1 on my person at a time, not including my little Battery Junction keychain thingy!


----------



## chuck4570 (May 22, 2008)

I always have 3 close by.

Surefire E1e in my pocket at all times, and Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60, and a Surefire E2o in my bag that I can get to quickly when needed.

Chuck


----------



## geek4christ (May 22, 2008)

Fenix L0D-CE
Fenix E01 (blue)
Lumapower IncenDio


----------



## Helmut.G (May 22, 2008)

Fenix T1 (high)
Fenix P3D Rb 100 (low)


----------



## Pellidon (May 22, 2008)

Arc AAA 
Nuwai QIII


----------



## precisionworks (May 22, 2008)

SF E2L and a McGizmo Ti Pak with E1B head.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (May 23, 2008)

Jet-1 in pocket
KD tough on keychain


----------



## Oddjob (May 23, 2008)

I EDC 3 lights. I carry a primary EDC (McLux, Ra, or Novatac) and back up (Fenix E01) and one a the keys (Fenix E0).


----------



## divine (May 23, 2008)

4...

Keychain: Arc AAA Snow, KD Tough Q5

Streamlight Microstream clipped to the inside of my left pocket.
Olight T10 inside of one of my pockets.


----------



## curlyfry562 (May 23, 2008)

I usually have 2 my new surefire E1B in my pocket, and my SF 6P w/ malkoff in my messenger bag.


----------



## schiesz (May 23, 2008)

3. Draco around the neck or on the keys, McClicky pak with Delghi head in the pocket, and a mule in the work bag.


----------



## Hans (May 24, 2008)

LOD Q4 in my right pocket.
HDS 42XR (plus Surefire red filter and Surefire diffuser) in my pack.

I rarely carry a third light, usually only when I know I may need it for some special situation. However, when travelling I always also have an ARC AAA on my person.

Hans


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 24, 2008)

I always have my Fenix E0 on my keys, also a regular coin cell light.
My main EDC Fenix L1T V2, P2D body 1XCR123 batt.


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 24, 2008)

Presently:

- Fenix LOD Q4
- Fenix E01
- Fenix E0

Looking for a replacement AA light for my Civictor, which I will add to make it 4 lights. Maybe Liteflux or the upcoming Zebralight.

Kees


----------



## RustyKnee (May 24, 2008)

My Novatac 120p and my Lummi Wee NS on my keys.


----------



## Stormdrane (May 24, 2008)

I EDC two lights:

JetBeam C-LE V2 in RF pocked clipped to belt loop with a lanyard and my Arc P on my key ring in LF pocket.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (May 24, 2008)

P2D CE
P3D RB100
2 fauxtons
3 spare CR123s
(+ P1D CE in the bag, when I carry one)


----------



## BillD (May 24, 2008)

I EDC only one light, either an NDI, Jet I MK IBS, or the new Nitecore Extreme. I also have an Ultrafire C3 SS that I occasionally carry as well.


----------



## metlarules (May 24, 2008)

Olight T-10 on low and Battery Junction keychain light.


----------



## gollum (May 24, 2008)

RustyKnee said:


> My Novatac 120p and my Lummi Wee NS on my keys.



same here ...but I also got room for the photon rex on keychain aswell.


----------



## Wyeast (May 24, 2008)

R-R said:


> I'm kind of a noob here, but I'm getting curious as to why someone would need more than 1 or even 2 flashlights on them...?
> 
> Can somebody enlighten me?
> Do you guys all work in secret underground labs? :-D
> ...



It all depends on what kinds of light you're carrying and what uses you possibly have for them. For example:

My "casual" EDC is

*CMG (Gerber) Sonic* on keys
*Inova Bolt 2AA* or *River Rock 1AA*

Where the Bolt is primary, with the Sonic as backup. Switch to the River Rock as primary when I'm "dressy" and don't feel like sporting a belt sheath. (Tho' sometimes I find myself carrying all 3) :welcome:

But on the job, my EDC bloats considerably - in addition to the above two, I also carry:

*Task Force Cree 2C*
*UK Vizion* or *Myo XP* (varies, whichever happens to be in my kit that day)
*Mag3D modded w/ Nite Ize drop-in*

Where the Cree and headlamp are both primary (for spot checking, and for navigation in dark areas) with the Mag3D as a "find me" light I leave running by the hatch when I'm going deep under a building or something so I can find the exit again.

Not everyone has a multi-level/function light, so they may carry more than one primary. Or need a color for signaling (groups at parks, etc) Or you're simply paranoid that you may lose/drop/run out of juice, so you carry a "backup primary" :twothumbs


----------



## arty (May 24, 2008)

IF others can pocket a 3D Mag, then I should mention that I generally use a 4D Mag with a Malkoff dropin to walk the dog every night.
I also have a Fenix L2T with a CR123 body in my case.


----------



## Cydonia (May 24, 2008)

2 LRI Photon's with 2032's - one white one yellow.


----------



## martonic (May 24, 2008)

I carry at least 2 lights:

P1D-ce Q5/RCR in right pants pocket

L0D-ce E2 Lithium (1.7 v) in left pants pocket

Lanyards on both.

Sometimes add a third:

Solarforce T7 (Q5) 14670 (slim, many modes, good runtime) w/lanyard
or 
P3D-ce Rebel 100 2xRCR123 w/lanyard


----------



## rhpdchief (May 24, 2008)

Right now I'm trying out an LF2X for general edc due to its small size and multiple carry options. At work I have a Jetbeam I IBS that I use most of the time and a Jetbeam II IBS for times when more throw is required. I carry both lights since they take up very little room on my belt.

This is all subject to change since I have a Lummi Wee and a nitecore extreme on order! :naughty:


----------



## powernoodle (May 24, 2008)

Fenix L0D in pocket.

Fenix E01 on keys as backup.

Having downsized my EDC stuff, I do sometime miss having a brighter light on my belt (maybe a T1 or whatever), so I may revert to that.


----------



## bigfoot (May 24, 2008)

There is always a Photon Freedom on my keychain. Then something (usually a SF) in my EDC bag or pocket.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 25, 2008)

Novatac 120P,
Fenix P2D,
Surefire L1 (gen3)
petzl E-lite


----------



## ProofTech (May 25, 2008)

Fenix P1-CE-Q2 Edition
Arc AAA-CS


----------



## Brigadier (May 25, 2008)

At the office:

Front left pocket: NovaTac 85T w/P button
Right rear pocket: IncenDio
Coat pocket: SureFire M2 w/ BOG Q5 drop in
Brief case: SureFire G2 w/ Uniq Q5 drop in
Keychain: MagLite Solitaire with SMJLED


----------



## Desertrat (May 25, 2008)

I always have two with me or at least in my pack or duffled.

PalmBlaze K2 and a Mini Mag AA with Terra Lux LED drop in.


----------

